# Moneysense retirement scenario article



## tdiddy (Jan 7, 2015)

http://www.moneysense.ca/save/financial-planning/retire-with-7000-monthly-for-life/

This is the kind of article that really irks me wrt taxation in this country. Why are we funding OAS for upper middle class individuals like this lady? 

Interesting that she is apparently on permanent disability for vertigo, headaches and difficulty concentrating but intends to have an active retirement sailing and skiing...


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I agree. She looks like another long term disability parasite.

She has all these supposedly debilitating physical problems, yet she says: “_I really love sailing and do that whenever I can. As I get older, I plan to spend more time on the water. And I still love to ski and do that in the winter. Those are expensive sports to participate in.”_


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

pwm said:


> I agree. She looks like another long term disability parasite.
> 
> She has all these supposedly debilitating physical problems, yet she says: “_I really love sailing and do that whenever I can. As I get older, I plan to spend more time on the water. And I still love to ski and do that in the winter. Those are expensive sports to participate in.”_


This is just ridiculous! She getting disability money because she cannot work as sales rep (mening speaking on the phone), but can do skiing and sailing?! What a scam! I want to throw up reading such articles


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Why would you assume that she is getting disability from the Gov't?

It appears to me that she is most probably getting the disability pension from her former employer's benefit program. An insurance company. It is typical for those disability benefits to end at 65.

And it could even be that those disability payments are not taxable IF she actually paid for them through her optional payroll benefit deductions with after tax dollars vs having an employer paid disability insurance plan. That is how it worked with my employer. It is also the reason why many firms give employees the option to sign up for optional low cost disability insurance with their after tax earnings. And sales rep does certainly not imply telesales. Just the opposite actually.


----------



## tdiddy (Jan 7, 2015)

ian said:


> Why would you assume that she is getting disability from the Gov't?
> 
> It appears to me that she is most probably getting the disability pension from her former employer's benefit program. An insurance company. It is typical for those disability benefits to end at 65.
> 
> And it could even be that those disability payments are not taxable IF she actually paid for them through her optional payroll benefit deductions with after tax dollars vs having an employer paid disability insurance plan. That is how it worked with my employer. It is also the reason why many firms give employees the option to sign up for optional low cost disability insurance with their after tax earnings. And sales rep does certainly not imply telesales. Just the opposite actually.


Not assuming disability is from government. Agree the disability benefit is probably private. 

My comment about government funding is in regards OAS for individuals with high net worth. I'm getting vilified for saving in my CCPC because that was not the initial intention of the small business tax rate. Yet we read about Canadians with 1.5, 2, 3 million dollar net worth adjusting their portfolio to get OAS. OAS was supposed to eliminate senior's poverty, not a boost for upper middle class Canadians, or an incentive for FIRE bloggers. In reality it is more like a "tax" on those seniors earning >120K/year in retirement, hitting those just over the most relatively speaking. 

I believe the vertigo/headaches permanent disability + sailing skiing hobbies speaks for itself. Can't comment further without knowing the specifics, but I'm a bit surprised that one would write to a public magazine in such a situation, to me it speaks to the culture of this country that someone like this feels more accepted than hard working professional. And yes, obviously I'm a bit sensitive at the moment


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I don't know anything about this person's disability. However I am not about to disrespect her based on jumping to a conclusion that is not backed by any data.

Three things that I do know and have experience with. Insurance companies are much more interested in collecting premiums that they are in paying out claims. Insurance companies are very hard on disability claims-most especially long term disability claims. They retain a gaggle of lawyers. health professionals, and private investigators. Once the insurance company does start paying on a long term disability claim they continue to evaluate and in some cases attach investigative resources to prove the validity of the ongoing claim. So this is no slam dunk by any stretch of the imagination.

It could be her issue is concentration and attention to detail. In my sales career, these were essential skills for the very large deals that we put together. Sales does not necessarily mean the Bay, or telesales. It may also mean high end executive sales that are long term and involve millions of dollars in revenue.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Doesn't matter if disability from governement or not. I just cannot understand how sales rep can get disability and same time do skiing and sailing?!


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Why do you need to understand someone else's business. Clearly the insurance company understands it. I suspect that there is nothing else that she, the insurance company, or anyone else needs to explain to anyone.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> I suspect that there is nothing else that she, the insurance company, or anyone else needs to explain to anyone


 yeap, sure, somebody only paying premiums and somebody taking advantage of it. I won't be surprised if she worked as sales rep in the same insurance company....


----------



## redsgomarching (Mar 6, 2016)

One thing I really disliked was their choices for some of these money articles and who they choose. This woman is not working, making 3.2k per month in disability, and has 1.5 million in assets and is spending 7k per month?

How on earth is this situation relatable? Find some people with real issues other then "my investments give me a headache and vertigo let me go calm that with some fast paced sailing and skiing!!!!" 

what a JOKE.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

redsgomarching said:


> One thing I really disliked was their choices for some of these money articles and who they choose. This woman is not working, making 3.2k per month in disability, and has 1.5 million in assets and is spending 7k per month?
> 
> How on earth is this situation relatable? Find some people with real issues other then "my investments give me a headache and vertigo let me go calm that with some fast paced sailing and skiing!!!!"
> 
> what a JOKE.


exactly same opinion !


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

gibor365 said:


> This is just ridiculous! She getting disability money because she cannot work as sales rep (mening speaking on the phone), but can do skiing and sailing?! What a scam! I want to throw up reading such articles


The sailing part I can see. She doesn't need to own a boat or captain it to go sailing. But skiing? With poor concentration, she might pull a Sonni Bono.

Hboy54


----------



## redsgomarching (Mar 6, 2016)

gibor365 said:


> exactly same opinion !


I just find it appalling how people who can truly use the help are overlooked for situations like this. Forgive me I am sounding rude but some people don't have it as great as this woman. The biggest thing is here; has vertigo yet goes sailing?! that is insane. Show me a couple who are working through the crunch earning modest incomes and give them the help.

She is 54, and people call millenials entitled!


----------



## Thal81 (Sep 5, 2017)

Yeah this article started like a tragic story of hardship, and then turned into a tale of a rich person living the life off of disability income, then wondering how much she could get out of OAS... 

They do say she's been getting better, hence the skiing and sailing. Logically the insurance company should cut her disability if that's the case. But I guess that when you get used to free money, it's hard to go back. Anyways, the end of that story was totally disgusting.


----------

